# Gaming monitor recommendations?



## Kuromaki (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok, here's what I'm running with now spec wise:

Motherboard: Gigabyte (Upgrading it this week to a GIGABYTE GA-X58A-OC LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard)
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
Processor: Intel i7 920 2.6GHZ overclocked to 3.2GHz (Upgrading this to a Intel Core i7-960 Bloomfield 3.2GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Desktop Processor BX80601960 cause the 920 for some reason is not compatiable with the new motherboard)
Video cards: 2x ASUS GTX-580 (only running at 75% right now cause the motherboard I have doesn't have the space for both of the cards to fit in the 16-pin, reason for new motherboard and processor)

Now, here's the thing, I currently have two monitors. Both are 22-23 inches. One is a Dell (one I prefer right now), and the other one is AOC (absolutely hate this one)  I'm basically trying to find a good monitor to replace the AOC and make my new main for when I have the motherboard/processor up and running.  I'm trying to find what would be a really good one to get.  I've seen everything from the LG W2486L to some ASUS monitors to Samsung, and everything in between.. Therefore, my fellow FAFs, I ask for your opinion on this matter:

*TLDR Version:*  What 24 inch LED monitor would be best for gaming within the $150-$300 dollar range? One that runs 1920x1080, under 5ms response time in 1080p.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 5, 2011)

Most of them would be fine really.  Any midrange or higher LCD display is gonna be fairly good for gaming.  I have an Asus VH236H, it's only 23 inches, but 2ms response time, 1080p, and it looks all good.  It was only $165 CAN too.  (Ya know, before ewaste fees and taxes and shipping. |: )  Even most of the screens you're looking at could basically be similar screens.  Remember, Asus, LG, Samsung, they don't make flat panels, they just buy them from other companies and then produce retail products from the raw panels.


----------



## Kuromaki (Jul 5, 2011)

That's true. Well, what manufacturer would you recommend then? ASUS or one of the others?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 5, 2011)

Look no further. The ASUS VH242H is one of the better 24" (well, 23.6") monitors available for the price, and widely praised.

Actually, the VH236H is the same thing, only about 0.6" less screen size. They're both on sale for the same price on Newegg and both come highly recommended.

Also, response time is pretty negligible nowadays because nobody measures it the same way. Same with contrast ratio. Which is silly because those are the only really measurable specs to compare against in terms of numbers. :| But yeah, best thing to do is look up reviews online. The more professional reviews will be able to more accurately talk about the actual comparative contrast ratio and response time.

Oh yeah, and if you care about 3D gaming, here's your poison.


----------



## Kuromaki (Jul 5, 2011)

I've been debating the 3D monitor.  I mean, I have 2 GTX-580s in SLI, I know I can do 3D. Just haven't decided if it's worth it on single or duel monitor setup cause idk if I can afford $700 tag for 2 3D just yet.  What's your thought on the matter?


----------



## Cain (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd say no-go on the 3D gaming. There's no point to it!


----------



## Kuromaki (Jul 6, 2011)

My thing about 3DD is I've heard that NVIDIA's 3D glasses won't fit over description glasses


----------



## Cain (Jul 6, 2011)

Description Glasses? Ya mean prescription glasses?


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jul 6, 2011)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009297
I'd recommend this one. Acer always seems to be the cheapest, and just all of my "geek friends" I know has an Acer monitor. None of us have had any quality issues.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 6, 2011)

That Acer isn't too much cheaper than the Asus, which has a pretty good reputation going for it. Whichever monitor you get, you'll probably be using it in some capacity until the day it dies. You definitely want to buy one with a good reputation and at least some chance of lasting 4+ years.


----------



## Kuromaki (Jul 6, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> Description Glasses? Ya mean prescription glasses?


 Yes, prescription. Stupid cell keypad lol


----------



## Kuromaki (Jul 6, 2011)

However, the question I guess is this. Will the nvidia glasses fit over prescription glasses and, if one can afford the 3D monitor, is it worth it?


----------



## Cain (Jul 6, 2011)

Kuromaki said:


> However, the question I guess is this. Will the nvidia glasses fit over prescription glasses and, if one can afford the 3D monitor, is it worth it?


 
I highly doubt it. I wear prescription glasses too. 

But no, I don't think it's worth it at all to make a game; lets say BF3, which already with your brilliant gaming rig in conjunction with frostbite 2, look slightly tacky with oooh 3d -_-


----------



## Kuromaki (Jul 6, 2011)

Jagged Edge said:


> I highly doubt it. I wear prescription glasses too.
> 
> But no, I don't think it's worth it at all to make a game; lets say BF3, which already with your brilliant gaming rig looks awesome, look slightly tacky with oooh 3d -_-


 
That, and I can get two of the LED monitors for the price of one 3D one


----------



## Cain (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah.


----------



## Kuromaki (Jul 6, 2011)

So, anyone have any other suggestions or we going with the ASUS LED?


----------



## Kuromaki (Jul 6, 2011)

Hmm, just came across an ASUS tri monitor surround view. Something similar to the Eyefinity. Anyone have an opinion on this?
Correction: it is Eyefinity. Again, anyone have an opinion on it?


----------



## Onnes (Jul 6, 2011)

If you want to consider some higher end options, the HP ZR24w and the Dell U2410 are both excellent 1920x1200 monitors. Though they are probably only worth the cost if you really want the extra vertical resolution or the IPS panel.


----------



## Kuromaki (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok, I know this is gonna sound dumb: IPS panel?


----------



## Onnes (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is a good overview of monitor panel types.
IPS panels generally offer better color reproduction and viewing angle than the more common TN panels. However, they can have additional input lag, they cost more, and certain product lines have been plagued by quality issues. I don't think the input lag on the 24" monitors is actually at the point of being noticeable, but the cost certainly is.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 6, 2011)

IPS panels are great, but you're usually hard-pressed to find one that's any good under $300. Dell has an excellent lineup of IPS displays in their UltraSharp line, which has a lot of rave reviews. That said, it's probably a little overkill, since these IPS panels are geared more towards multimedia design (though obviously they work excellently as gaming/movie monitors, just that for that purpose they're somewhat pricy).

As for Eyefinity, I'm not sure if they'll work with your cards. If you have DisplayPort connectors, then you might be able to push the three; Otherwise, I don't _think_ you can use all four DVI outputs from both cards while they're running in SLI. HDMI requires its own clockgen, and typically you're only looking at two clockgens to a card. DisplayPort, however, doesn't require a clockgen, and is the major reason why Eyefinity works at all. At any rate, quick Google searches bring up not much on the subject, so I'd imagine you might be limited to two.


----------



## Kuromaki (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it was my mistake to be looking at the Eyefinity in the first place.  Turns out NVIDIA has it's own version that looks quite nice, called NVIDIA Surround
http://www.nvidia.com/object/3d-vision-surround-technology.html
From what I was able to find over the last few mins, most recommend an IPS type monitor if one decides to go with the triple route.  So, anyone have any advice on the NVIDIA Surround/ monitors that would go nice with that?


----------



## Kuromaki (Jul 6, 2011)

However, I'll be honest, I really don't know whether that is true or not.  What I think I would really like would be to find a single monitor that I can get to replace the AOC monitor as mentioned above, but one that I could also use in the NVIDIA Surround if I ever choose to go that way.


----------



## Kuromaki (Jul 6, 2011)

One IPS monitor that I've seen that looks decent is the ASUS ML239H


----------



## Runefox (Jul 6, 2011)

If you're going the triple head route, yes, IPS is best because you won't have nearly as much distortion (polarization) in the displays when you have them at an angle on your desk. Standard TN-based monitors are out immediately because they begin to polarize unless you're at a very specific angle and distance from the screen.

Personally, if I wanted an IPS panel, I'd go Dell. The UltraSharp U2311H is pretty much the best entry-level IPS on the market, and as the line goes on, it stays very much with Dell. One thing to note is that there appears to be random quality control issues, but Dell offers a three year warranty on these, which includes a zero defective pixel guarantee. These guys have incredible colour gamuts that are well-suited for graphics work as well as gaming and movies, though the better choice for graphics designers is its bigger brother, the U2410 or U2711 (which directly competes with Apple's LED Cinema Displays).

EDIT: The Dells are pricier than the ASUS ML239H, but from what I've been reading about them, they actually use the same panel. I've also read that the Dells have better build quality, though they lack LED backlighting, which the ASUS has. That said, LED backlights are not without their weaknesses.


----------



## Kuromaki (Jul 6, 2011)

Huh, the Dell website lists their price at 319.00 and Amazon has it at 279.99.  Would I still get the warranty if I went through Amazon?


----------



## Runefox (Jul 6, 2011)

Yup, the manufacturer's warranty is the same regardless. It's just that with Dell you have the option of extending that warranty or adding one of their sound bars or whatever. Really, Amazon is probably a better way to go for those.


----------



## Kuromaki (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess the big question I need to decide is is it worth going this route and not going with 3D? part of me says yes b/c 3D tech just isn't at the right point yet for me, and it would still look great in 2D.  But, I would have to buy the monitors one at a time and then move over to the Surround setup after I had em all.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, personally, I hate 3D. I hate it _so_ much. Because really, it isn't as though we're looking at a 2D plane in a game; Most of the cues for 3D are there. The only thing that "3D" gives us is stereoscopy, which is a very small part of how we perceive 3D. Much better would be head tracking, but I've ranted about this I don't know how many times now.


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 6, 2011)

Runefox said:


> Well, personally, I hate 3D. I hate it _so_ much. Because really, it isn't as though we're looking at a 2D plane in a game; Most of the cues for 3D are there. The only thing that "3D" gives us is stereoscopy, which is a very small part of how we perceive 3D. Much better would be head tracking, but I've ranted about this I don't know how many times now.


 
Wow, I'm not the only one that hates the whole 3D gimmick. For me the effect just doesn't work (glasses, stereoscope, etc) and ends up just giving me a splitting headache.


----------



## Kuromaki (Jul 6, 2011)

Rune, Andy, I really agree w both of u.on that. Guess I just keep getting thoughts it'll b better than I know it'll be. Rune, I also agree that head tracking would b a huge leap. I've had quite a few arguments w friends over that
So, unless there are anymore thoughts, I think ill look at that Dell mentioned earlier and work my way to getting three to run NVIDIA surround for 2D


----------



## Runefox (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome, glad I could help. Let us know how it works out!


----------



## Kuromaki (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok, got two monitors on order. Need to find me a decent dual monitor stand now. Suggestions?


----------



## Kuromaki (Jul 7, 2011)

Found a dual monitor stand by Planar. Going for about $120. It's the 997-5253-00. Anyone have any thoughts on this? Or, since I want to eventually have 3 monitors, just go ahead and pay the extra for a triple now?


----------

